# smaller groups



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i have 5 caribain a 220gal. they are 10-14". been trying to breed them for awhile, but nothin has materialized.
i was thinking of breaking up the group and putting say 2 of them in a 125gal and leaving the other 3 in the 220. i know you're not supposed to only have 2 together, but the situation can always be monitored to insure no fish get killed. does anyone think that the smaller groups might make them more willing to breed? they are very mean fish by nature, and that (i assume) has alot to do with why they don't readily breed in the home aquarium. i have noticed certain ones like to rub or dance with other certain ones, so i was thinking about making a guess based on that and separating them.

just an idea...nothing else has worked for me.

oh, by the way, i have read up on dry/rainy season thing and the peat and all that, and i have already tried all of that.
thanks


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

imo i dont think theyll breed. The last member who supposidly bred them hasnt come online in a while.

Breaking them up wont do much good either how will u know which is male and female? The group right now would incease your slight chance with breeding caribes.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

alot of people have ""tried'' but really when it comes down to it, there is only so much you can do to manipualte the situation. Caribe don't breed like rabbits as rb's are known to do.

moving the fish can also throw your p's for a loop, and you already stated putting two in one tank will most likely result in a fatality. IME no matter how close you watch them.

You said you've tried a # of methods? Have you considered adding another to mix things up?

Opefe has and updated article on caribe, it has some great info on breeding. Frank has a thread in our portal. Check it out


----------

